# Cfl lighting



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

I used to use 2 Zoomed ultra sun pl light 6500k 10 watt 10$ each

I now switched to phillips daylight 6500k 13 watt cfl light they come 6 for 17$

I wanted to know if this was ok?

20long tank, planted tank my first light grew plants fine. The new lights are brighter.


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

Standard fluorescent lighting, as I would guess what this bulb falls under from home depot, uses mercury vapor inside the bulb. The result, is a very noticeable green spike which is useless to plants. This bulb is definitely not recommended. Even though the bulb looks alot brighter to the eye, alot less of the light is actually usable for your plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

How? Its 6500k ? Whats the difference

Bump: Are you telling me the zoomed light 6500k light 10 watt is specially made for aquarium? And phillips 6500k cfl plants dont use? Because its sold at home depot?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I use 13 watt 6500k cfl bulbs for many of my tanks, I get a 4 pack at home depot for $5.. its the.. *looks up*Phillips brand (60watt equivalent). Love em!! My plants all do great and the bulbs last a good long while.
I've not seen a 6 pack there before, might grab that next when I need to replace bulbs.
Btw orientation of the bulb effects par. Downward=stronger, sideways bulb=weaker. Reflector (metal) always improves it.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Spiral CFLs are great. I personally like the 5000K Ulitechs Lowes sells.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

So now im confused is it good or bad lol


----------



## ursamajor (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't worry about it, your new bulbs are going to work fine. Those lights are practically the same - CFL bubs with a color temperature of 6500K. They both put off lots of the blue light your plants need for photosynthesis (hence the "cool" color, vs a "warm" color with more reds). Your new lights might even work better, since at 13 watts they are more powerful. You definitely don't need specially labeled "plant lights" to grow healthy plants.


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

I like CFLs too, I think they are very under rated. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

bt7896 said:


> Standard fluorescent lighting, as I would guess what this bulb falls under from home depot, uses mercury vapor inside the bulb. The result, is a very noticeable green spike which is useless to plants. This bulb is definitely not recommended. Even though the bulb looks alot brighter to the eye, alot less of the light is actually usable for your plants.


All fluorescent bulbs use mercury in the bulb. The electric arc inside excites the mercury vapor, which emits UV radiation. That radiation hits the phosphors coating the inside of the glass, causing it to emit light at the frequencies the phosphors are designed to emit, which give you the light spectrum you see. It is the selection of phosphors that is different between various color temperature bulbs, and various quality bulbs.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh shucks, that just isn't even going to impress the plants at all if they see the ticket where you bought the bulbs!! 
But I find that If I keep the ticket out of sight the plants don't notice and just go ahead and grow. 
Good bulbs that may not be built "special" but the work for me.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 26, 2014)

I use those exact Phillips bulbs over my dirted 25. Works perfectly for a fraction of the cost. Stay in the daylight spectrum and you ll be fine.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

5000-6500k is fine for this bulb. I used them on my 75g, check my sig if you are interested. I went from 3 of the 13w to 4 of the 23w bulbs as my plant mass increased and was more demanding of the lights (medium light plants like vals). You will be fine. They are brighter, most likely, due to that extra 3w and the change in color spectrum. The higher numbers appear brighter to the human eye. I know 9w bulbs are available from spiral CFLs online. I haven't seen 10w bulbs prior to this.

TL;DR: You're golden.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

I grow my emersed plants with those bulbs and have amazing results. altough they dont have to break water surface, i'm positive they work very well


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Spectrum..








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/137802-spectrum-analysis.html
LofA sunlight 6500k Flourescent cfl,,,(tube or cfl, little difference)
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/led/spectra7.htm










note: Only difference between the Floral sun and Ultrasun is the addition of a low red emitting phosphor..


----------



## birdermom (Jun 10, 2013)

What type fixtures are you using with these bulbs...need something I can hang and will limit the spill into the room.


----------



## Jsack12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dingleberry said:


> I use those exact Phillips bulbs over my dirted 25. Works perfectly for a fraction of the cost. Stay in the daylight spectrum and you ll be fine.


What kinda fixtures are you using with these bulbs? I just setup a 20 long and am looking for some cheap lighting ideas. Was thinking about something that clips to the tank


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have 3 13watt cfls over my 40-45gal breeder. I cannot figure out if it is too much or too little light, but my plants are not happy. I have mine in the small metal "workshop" hoods that clamp to the side of the tank. I would like to set them flat on a piece of acrylic, but am unsure if its already too much light :/ I want low tech, so no co2, no ferts. Just goldfish waste! I have always seen people recommend putting these bulbs in these metal domes. I would also like to know what else people use with these bulbs!!


----------



## jimclassic (Dec 14, 2017)

AquaAurora said:


> I use 13 watt 6500k cfl bulbs for many of my tanks, I get a 4 pack at home depot for $5.. its the.. *looks up*Phillips brand (60watt equivalent). Love em!! My plants all do great and the bulbs last a good long while.
> I've not seen a 6 pack there before, might grab that next when I need to replace bulbs.
> Btw orientation of the bulb effects par. Downward=stronger, sideways bulb=weaker. Reflector (metal) always improves it.


I have tank of 24x12x18 inch 22 gallon.

Could you please tell how did you calculate number of CFLs and watt for the tank?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jimclassic said:


> I have tank of 24x12x18 inch 22 gallon.
> 
> Could you please tell how did you calculate number of CFLs and watt for the tank?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ver-bulbs-lighting-question-2.html#post837592

I use this as 'rough calculator', hope it helps. remember its nto watts per gallon-need stronger light on a 20g *tall* than a 20g long.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy thread revival, didn't realize the age of it until I saw hoppy had posted and then I realized!
Miss hoppy, what's he up to?


----------

